# The Waiting Room



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, I'll have to admit it's a little corny...I still laughed though.

The Waiting Room


There were three fathers to be in a hospital waiting room, waiting for their babies to be born.

The first nurse comes out and tells the first father, "Congratulations you're the father of twins!" He says, “Great! I am the manager for the Minnesota Twins.”

The second nurse comes out and tells the second father, "Congratulations you're the father of triplets”! He says, "That's cool! I work for 3M."

The third father opens the window and jumps out.

The third nurse comes out, and asks, “Where's the third father?" 

One of the other fathers said, "Oh he jumped out the window.”

The nurse asks, "Why?" 

He replied, "He works for Seven Up!"

From:Waiting Room - Funny Jokes


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

I liked it Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Good - and thanks NicNak.


----------

